# Northwest Angle Questions



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I've had a permanent at Zipple for several years now, but I've never fished the Angle.

My wife and I will be going ice fishing in a couple weeks and I'm interested in taking her up there for something different.

Is there a nice place to stay where they have a bar/restaurant and take you out in a bombardier?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

www.angleoutpost.com

This place came highly recommended to me! Supposedly good eats and drinks, bomb rides.

I've never been to that part of the lake before either, but I booked a spot for 4 couples the first weekend in March. If you do get up to the Angle before we go I'd sure appreciate your feedback. 
Thanks, Terry


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

make sure you check into passport requirements if you're crossing the Canadian border to get there...have heard of people not having what they need and not being able to cross

http://www.lakeofthewoodsresorts.com/resorts.html
http://northwestangleresort.net/
http://www.jakesnorthwestangle.com/winter.html


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Birth Certificate and Drivers License will do until June!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

woodpecker said:


> I've never been to that part of the lake before either, but I booked a spot for 4 couples the first weekend in March. If you do get up to the Angle before we go I'd sure appreciate your feedback.
> Thanks, Terry


By golly that looks really nice up there. I have fished LOW once in the summer but never ice fished it. That would be a great time!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

MSG Rude said:


> By golly that looks really nice up there. I have fished LOW once in the summer but never ice fished it. That would be a great time!


Not looking to hijack this thread, but I've done numerous winter trips with buddies up there; everything from taking portables, lodges with bomb rides, to sleeper houses on the ice!!! Great times!!!!!!! You should do it sometime!!!! This one will be the first with a few of us that camp together in the summer where our wives are going!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Sportsmans Lodge also has an Angle (Oak Island) outpost. Very good outfit to fish with.

http://www.sportsmanslodgelow.com/?page=54438


----------

